# Cleaning decorations after ich?



## drpound2 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just got rid of ich in my tank that killed a majority of my fish. My question is that I had a fake plant in this tank but took it out and was wondering if I need to sanitize and if so how? It has not been in a tank since the one that had ich in it and that was close to two weeks ago so I didn't know if it would still be carrying the ich disease or not.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your fish  

You can clean the plant in hot water and a small amount of bleach. Rinse the heck out of it and then rinse it really well again with dechlorinated water to remove any traces of chlorine.


----------

